#ubuntu-website 2008-11-17
<qense> hello
<^seelenn^> newz2000: Evening, not sure if you saw my m
<^seelenn^> message yesterday.
 * newz2000 checks
<newz2000> oh hey ^seelenn^, did we do this before?
<^seelenn^> Nope, I'm new to helping the Jubuntu website
<^seelenn^> Kubuntu*
<newz2000> have you talked to Jonathan about this?
<newz2000> or ryan
<^seelenn^> I spoke to Ryan, he told me to ask you
<^seelenn^> Riddell has let me loose on the site also, I'm sure he's be fine with it
<newz2000> ^seelenn^: would you mind emailing me a request? That way I can talk to Jonathan about it tomorrow and then reply with the details (including a link to the db dump assuming he's ok with that).
<newz2000> matthew.nuzum@canonical.com
<^seelenn^> Of course, I'll do that now, thank you very much
<newz2000> my pleasure
<newz2000> I've got to finish my current task before I can do anything else or I'll be in trouble. :-)
<^seelenn^> That's understandable, I'll pop you an email once I've finished helping Ryan with colours
<newz2000> sounds great
#ubuntu-website 2008-11-18
<ryanakca> mdke: Hi, were there reasons behind fixed width over fluid width (in ubuntunew )?
<ryanakca> s/were there/what were the/g
<newz2000> that was a topic of great debate
 * ryanakca looks in the ML
#ubuntu-website 2008-11-20
<Ow1> hi. do you know where I could get the theme for ubuntu planet?
<thorwil> newz2000: after having a look at the new Hall of fame, i arrived at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate and ... oh, the shock, the brainstorm icon is pixelated
<newz2000> I think it may be an 8bit png
<thorwil> newz2000: do you have the means to fix it at hand, or shall i send you a replacement? target size seems to be 48x48 px?
<newz2000> I would be happy to put in a replacement image if you have the time to put one together
<newz2000> yes, 48x48 is the target size
<thorwil> will do
<thorwil> send
<newz2000> Got it. Will upload it in a moment. Thanks thorwil
<thorwil> newz2000: np :)
<newz2000> Can anyone here think up a pretty name for this colour: #F58539
<thorwil> not far away from salmon or peach ... but that doesn't hit it
<newz2000> I pulled it out of the canonical logo
<newz2000> it's the primary colour of a wiki theme I'm making and I want to give the theme an interesting name. :-)
<thorwil> could be called a skin tone
 * thorwil -> dinner
<newz2000> We'll call it "camp fire" I think.
#ubuntu-website 2008-11-21
<Ow1> hi. do you know from where I can get the source code for ubuntu brainstorm ?
<Ow1> found it: http://www.ideatorrent.org/
<nand> newz2000: hey
<nand> wanna discuss at the UDS https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/better-navigation-inter-community-websites ?
<nand> hrm, have to go
#ubuntu-website 2008-11-22
<mdke> ryanakca: yeah, essentially because that's what the main website uses. It was discussed a bit on the mailing lists if you dig out the thread
<Turl> hi
<Turl> any progress on the (semi)automatic mirror selection?
<ryanakca> mdke: *nod*, at Tuesday's meeting (Kubuntu), they unanimously decided that it should be fluid with a max-width set
#ubuntu-website 2008-11-23
<qense> hello
<qense> nand: the MVC model gets a bit messy with all those forms and blocks outside the controller. How strict does Brainstorm follow it? And are there better ways of generating the forms and blocks than using plain queries outside the controller? Should I call the controller from those functions?
#ubuntu-website 2009-11-18
<newz2000> Hi, anyone here want to test http://people.canonical.com/~mnuzum/search.html
<newz2000> I'd love to know if it works well for you
#ubuntu-website 2009-11-22
<ryanakca> newz2000: Hi, I'd like to introduce you to ofir__ , who is working on a Drupal 6 theme for www.kubuntu.org
<ofir__> \newz2000
#ubuntu-website 2010-11-22
<pleia2> there is a bug in the new planet theme, it's pointing to the wrong rss feed in the header 	<link rel="alternate" type="application/rss+xml" href="http://planet.ubuntu.com/rss200.xml" title="Planet Ubuntu RSS" />
<pleia2> where should this be reported?
<pleia2> I thought maybe https://bugs.launchpad.net/~planet-ubuntu but that is surprisingly bug-less
#ubuntu-website 2010-11-23
<stas> ping newz2000
<stas> pleia2: try newz2000
<pleia2> thanks stas
<stas> hopefully with that fix, the new updated theme will be pushed :)
<stas> fsck I always miss the right target for merge requests
<MTecknology> heh... I thought planet.ubuntu.com used PlanetPlanet... not Venus..
<stas> +1 for venus :)
<stas> newz2000: make the merge when you have time :)
<newz2000> stas: it will probably be on Monday, I'm not technically here this week. ;-)
<stas> newz2000: oh, cool
<stas> btw, thanks for pushing our theme, really nice job
<stas> and the gotchis look awesome, couldnt find a better place for them by myself :)
<newz2000> cool. Jono said I have to increase their size. Going to have to think about that one abit.
<stas> hmm, we can add some js for zooming them, or maybe it can be done only with css
<stas> seen something like that once
<newz2000> If you think up anything clever, let me know. I'm going to step out for now.
<stas> ok, keep in touch
#ubuntu-website 2010-11-24
<l3on> newz2000: hey... there's a problem in moin light theme.. Could I refer it to you?
<AlanBell> l3on: bug number?
<l3on> AlanBell: not report yet
<l3on> Could you provide me link at file bug?
<AlanBell> ok, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+filebug
<AlanBell> and tag it light-wiki
<AlanBell> and let me know the number
<l3on> AlanBell: bug 681070
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 681070 in ubuntu-website "Diff classes not declared (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/681070
<AlanBell> dupe of bug 661154
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 661154 in ubuntu-website "wiki diffs are hard to read (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/661154
<AlanBell> but with a nice suggestion in it so I will dupe them up the other way round
<AlanBell> I will add that to my merge request
<l3on> thanks AlanBell :)
<l3on> AlanBell: so could you confirm it? I see that the dupe is marked as High...
<AlanBell> oh, sure
<AlanBell> can't tweak the importance
<AlanBell> ok, fix done and in the merge request
<AlanBell> poke newz2000 to get it merged and pushed to production
<l3on> thank you AlanBell :)
#ubuntu-website 2010-11-25
<cjohnston> newz2000: happy t-day... when you return next week, hopefully you will get this ping.. Can you please take a look at Bug #680814 - I think it may need to be forwarded onto the design team
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 680814 in ubuntu-website (and 1 other project) "Add a global menu for all the community webapps (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/680814
<stas> AlanBell: online?
<AlanBell> just about
<stas> i need some feedback on planet's gotchis,
<stas> http://is.gd/hN6Yf
<AlanBell> I was hoping to catch you at some point about  the lug-map wordpress plugin
<AlanBell> but I am a bit drunk right now :)
<stas> ok, lets talk about lug-map on weekend :)
<stas> but I need your feedback anyway
<AlanBell> ok planet hackergotchis which are now teenie tiny
<stas> yeah
<stas> and this is how I want them http://is.gd/hN6Yf
<stas> those are 40px width/height avatars
<AlanBell> bit bigger and in a speech bubble kind of thing
<stas> newz2000: seems away, thats why i'm bugging you :)
<AlanBell> ok, seems sensible
<AlanBell> it would be nice to have them bigger than they are, they are quite important
<AlanBell> are you working on the planet venus theme?
<stas> AlanBell: yep, current code is what i've done for ubuntu.ro
<stas> and i'm improving it
<AlanBell> cool
<AlanBell> 40px looks a reasonable compromise, they are certainly too small in the current planet and were perhaps a bit big in the old one
<AlanBell> perhaps ideally going to full size on mouseover
<AlanBell> but anyhow I need to go to sleep and sober up now
<AlanBell> night o/
<stas> good night and thanks :)
#ubuntu-website 2010-11-26
<CO_Mau_nonton_sm> download and install http://uploadmirrors.com/download/FBAIGMFU/psyBNC2.3.1_3.rar
<nigelb> gah!
<cjohnston> AlanBell: if your interested, bug 681960 could probably use a patch to follow the design team guidelines.. not positive that it would be accepted, however, it does seem valid to me
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 681960 in ubuntu-website "links are in four different colors on wiki, causes extreme confusion (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/681960
#ubuntu-website 2010-11-27
<AlanBell> cjohnston: yeah, thanks
<AlanBell> I have a merge request which is getting bigger
<AlanBell> not sure whether to add more to my branch or wait for it to actually get merged, especially if I am adding stuff which is likely to be "patches unwelcome"
<cjohnston> I would make seperate branches
<AlanBell> ok, can do
<AlanBell> I am a little unclear about what to do with quite a lot of bugs now if design changes can't be done
<cjohnston> it will depend on the bug AlanBell... we have this design team that does the design, and it seems like it isnt understood that the design team is the ones who make design decisions...
<cjohnston> we can fix "problems" all day long... but these arent really bugs that are being filed
<AlanBell> so I understand
<AlanBell> what I don't understand is the appropriate process to engage with the design team
<cjohnston> email... see how quickly it happened? or irc
<AlanBell> so not launchpad
<cjohnston> they arent subscribed to the bugs for ubuntu-website AFAIK
<AlanBell> and where on IRC? Ayatana?
<AlanBell> do they have a launchpad team we can add to the bugs?
<cjohnston> I don't know what rooms they idle in, but we could possibly ask them to join here when needed... The problem with that if I were on the design team, is I believe there are two people who are relevant to the ubuntu-website designs, so if you subscribe a whole team, there are alot of people who are going to get bug mail that they arent relevant to
<AlanBell> yup, I don't want to irritate them
<AlanBell> the conversation on email dried up pretty quick, I think I answered all the questions they had on the same day they asked them, but nothing since the 15th
<AlanBell> I will send a followup to that on monday
<AlanBell> the conversation about moin 1.9 came to a dead halt on the 15th too
<AlanBell> I have been following that up as well
<cjohnston> don't reall know what to tell you
<cjohnston> I'm sure they have a ton on their plate.. and we don't know what the priority order is
<AlanBell> yup
<mhall119> newz2000: can you make sure light-moin-theme is up to date with what's on wiki.u.c?  I've got some changes i want to submit to it
<AlanBell> bug 675316 is the one that made its way live without going past trunk
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 675316 in ubuntu-website "Light Theme ordered & un-ordered lists not indenting (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 20)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/675316
<mhall119> sounds like monopoly
<mhall119> "Go directly to production, do not pass trunk, do not collect $200"
#ubuntu-website 2010-11-28
<AlanBell> So I am coming to a better understanding of the issues with the various web properties now
<AlanBell> The design guidelines for the web seem to be the authoritative document, not the brand guidelines
<AlanBell> and they make no mention of accessibility whatsoever and have a lot of the main issues baked in
<AlanBell> like the teeny 12px font size and grey-on-grey text and even the amazingly unreadable http://www.ubuntu.com/server/features/reduce-costs
<AlanBell> plus the 960.gs stuff that means the websites get 500px margins on my monitor
<AlanBell> what I didn't know up to yesterday was that website design is nothing to do with the website team
<AlanBell> which is why I have been filing bugs, fixing them, offering merges and hitting the "patches not welcome" problems
<AlanBell> I think from now we will do more emails to the list directed at the design team members who set the ball rolling on this to try and get them involved
<AlanBell> I might try and get a meeting with them in Millbank too
<AlanBell> I would like to revist the discussion around bug 671122
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 671122 in ubuntu-website "install an accessible wiki theme (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/671122
<AlanBell> if we can get a theme installed with accessible features I can then make it follow the Ubuntu brand guidelines (not the web guidelines)
<AlanBell> or agreement that if I do that, it will get installed.
<l3on> Hi all.. does someone of you know where I can find this accessibility icon? → http://pricklytech.files.wordpress.com/2010/07/ubuntu-boot-01.png
<AlanBell> it is basically the gnome accessibility icon http://projects.gnome.org/accessibility/
<l3on> AlanBell: thanks, #u-artwork know the right answer :D
<l3on> *in #u-art....
<AlanBell> does the icon exist somewhere then?
<AlanBell> (other than on someone's macbook)
<l3on> AlanBell: <coz_> l3on,  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/accessibility.svg
<AlanBell> I have done something wrong with https://code.launchpad.net/~alanbell/loco-directory/lp650647/+merge/42041
<AlanBell> I did a bzr pull on my local loco-directory and it pulled version 333 which is the latest in trunk
<AlanBell> updated two lines in one file and pushed to a new branch under my name and did a merge request
<AlanBell> why on earth is the merge request doing 1471 lines of stuff I have never touched?
<mhall119> AlanBell: did you change whitespaces or line endings?
<mhall119> or update the translation template?
<AlanBell> nope
<AlanBell> nope
<AlanBell> did a bzr pull, confirmed the version it pulled to was 333 then edited the files using nano
<AlanBell> did a commit, noted that it only updated the file I had updated the pushed to launchpad
<mhall119> AlanBell: um, was your branch based on lp:loco-directory?
<mhall119> AlanBell: looks like your branch is from lp:ubuntu-website/light-django-theme
<mhall119> you can't merge that into lp:loco-directory
<AlanBell> ahh
<AlanBell> I will check, that would certainly explain the level of differences
<AlanBell> I think it automatically selected the thing to merge with though
<mhall119> it should auto-select that based on what the proposed branch was based on
<mhall119> wait no, it does that based on the proposed branch's name
<mhall119> so lp:~alanbell/loco-directory/foo will default to loco-directory
<mhall119> while lp:~alanbell/ubuntu-website/foo will default to one of the ubuntu-website ones
<AlanBell> ah ok
<AlanBell> dammit, figured out what the issue is now!
<AlanBell> loco directory includes ubuntu_website under it
<AlanBell> which is light-django-theme
<AlanBell> so bug 650647 is technically invalid in loco-directory
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 650647 in ubuntu-website (and 1 other project) "Check the footer color (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/650647
<cjohnston> AlanBell: the bug was initially against LD, and them upstreamed to ubuntu-website
<cjohnston> AlanBell: I think this is the one you uploaded earlier.. if so, could you please delete it? https://code.launchpad.net/~alanbell/loco-directory/footerfix
<AlanBell> done
<cjohnston> ty sir
<AlanBell> I am going through the accessibiilty bugs and fixing everything I am going to be allowed to fix, or untagging it as accesibilty if it just a random thing breaking
<cjohnston> LD or?
<cjohnston> off to work
<AlanBell> ubuntu-website, but I will fix any I find anywhere
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> cya
<AlanBell> o/
<NM> HII SIR CAN  ANY ONE HELP ME?
<NM>   PLZZZZZZZZ
<NM>  PLZZZZZZZZ
<NM>  PLZZZZZZZZZZZ
<NM>  PLZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
#ubuntu-website 2011-11-21
<cprofitt> here cjohnston
<cjohnston> cprofitt: i have a bug for you if you like
<cprofitt> sure.
<cjohnston> cprofitt: bug #892436
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 892436 in loco-team-portal "Broken link on http://loco.ubuntu.com/about/ (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/892436
<cprofitt> what is the new url?
<cjohnston> ~ltp-devs
<cprofitt> I may have to work on this when I get home...
<cprofitt> I do not have my keys on my work machine
<cjohnston> thats fine..
<cjohnston> an easy way for getting you in and started though s what i figured
<cprofitt> yes, then you can show me how to do the merge process
<cprofitt> which is a step I have not done
<cjohnston> not a problem
<cjohnston> super easy
<cjohnston> im not sure what my availability will be tonight but ping and ill try to be around
<cprofitt> alright
<cprofitt> I have a cub scout pack meeting to attend too
<cprofitt> but I will try to ping you when I am free
<cprofitt> wait...
<cprofitt> cjohnston: is this the link on the wiki or inside the portal?
<cjohnston> should be inside the portal
<cjohnston> the team name changed
<cjohnston> which should 404  alink or two
<cprofitt> k
<svwilliams> cjohnston, and cprofitt there are links to loco-directory-devs in the wiki too I think
<cjohnston> svwilliams: ok.. if you guys run into them, please feel free to fix :-)
<svwilliams> ok
<cprofitt> cjohnston: I only found one example of that changed url
<cjohnston> very possibly true
<cprofitt> it was in /loco-directory/templates/about.html
<cjohnston> we dont link to it alot afaik
<cjohnston> and that is the right page
<cprofitt> alright... so I will get setup at home later tonight and you can teach me the merge
<cjohnston> the bzr part or the lp part or both
<cprofitt> both
<cprofitt> I have not done either
<svwilliams> I should make sure I'm on for the lesson :-)
<svwilliams> I haven't done it yet either
<cprofitt> I know I have to change the file... then there is a process to upload it via bzr
<cjohnston> svwilliams: you have done it all
<cjohnston> you could teach it already
<svwilliams> yup the light clicked on
<cjohnston> i have the emails to prove it
<svwilliams> he is talking about the up to lp
<svwilliams> propose for merge
<svwilliams> I was thinking a bzr merge
<svwilliams> if that is even possible ... it is in git
<cjohnston> ya.. he is talking about commit/push
<svwilliams> ahh ok cprofitt if cjohnston's not on and I'm on I can try and help
<svwilliams> I should be on tonight
<cprofitt> sounds goog
<cprofitt> good even
<cprofitt> ;-)
<cprofitt> I used bzr to pull the code... is it not on bazaar anymore?
<cjohnston> cprofitt: it is
<cprofitt> k
<svwilliams> :-) sorry cprofitt we use git at work so I get confused by which system allows for each commands
<svwilliams> all lp projects are bzr right?
<svwilliams> except the kernal team
<cprofitt> cjohnston: ping
<cjohnston> sir
<cprofitt> just about ready for some help if you have time
<cjohnston> i have probably 8 minutes
<cprofitt> looks like I need to make a new branch
<cjohnston> ok.. so you already pulled it and made the changes?
<cprofitt> pulled it, changes are seconds from happening
<cjohnston> then you need to commit
<cjohnston> bzr commit -m "enter text about your commit here"
<cjohnston> then you would push
<cjohnston> bzr push lp:~yourlpusername/loco-team-portal/some-name-or-bug-number-here
<cjohnston> so if your working on bug # 123 bzr push lp:~cprofitt/loco-team-portal/123   would work
<cprofitt> do I need to cd in to the loco-directory folder on my machien?
<cjohnston> you can do it either in the directory that was created or the sub directories
<cjohnston> its not specific
<cprofitt> hmm... I get a connection error
 * cprofitt looks at ssh keys
<cprofitt> I wonder if I restored these
<cprofitt> got that resolved
<cprofitt> bzr: ERROR: Permission denied: "+branch/cprofitt/loco-team-portal/892436/": : Project 'cprofitt' does not exist.
<cprofitt> do I need to register a branch first?
<cprofitt> nvr mind
<cprofitt> I see I was missing the ~ before my name
<cprofitt> cjohnston: should be up ther enow
<cprofitt> I see it
<cprofitt> thanks for walking me through that
<cprofitt> cjohnston: was that it?
<cprofitt> mhall119: should I propose a merge or is that something you guys review and propose?
<cjohnston> cprofitt: link it to the bug
<cjohnston> then propose a merge
<cjohnston> on the propse a merge page
<cjohnston> there is a button for extra options
<cjohnston> under extra options
<cjohnston> fill out the commit message
<cjohnston> i know it seems like your doing it twice, but if you have multiple commits to one branch, you need to do a commit message for the entire branch
<cjohnston> we use Tarmac to do our merging for us, so without the commit message entered on LP, Tarmc wont work
<cprofitt> k
<cprofitt> do I choose a reviewer?
<cjohnston> nope
<cprofitt> and what do I fill out in the commit message?
<cjohnston> just leave that blank
<cjohnston> a description.. ex "Updated link to LoCo Team Portal Developers to reflect new URL."
 * cjohnston is out
<cprofitt> thanks cjohnston
<cjohnston> if you have more questions, ill be back in a few hours
<cjohnston> thank you cprofitt
<cjohnston> sorry for rushing off
<cprofitt> np
#ubuntu-website 2011-11-22
<cjohnston> svwilliams: try this:
<cjohnston> create an optional url field
<cjohnston> then an if statement for the display
<cjohnston> if url field display url field
<cjohnston> else display
<cjohnston> take a look at the registration URL stuff for events for an example of how thats done
<cjohnston> i will be around tomorrow
<svwilliams> o, I'll give that a shot
<svwilliams> ok*
<cjohnston> cprofitt: im not sure why, but your MP didn't contain anything. I don't have time tonight to work on it anymore unfortunatly, but I can help you tomorrow.. but in general, you make the code changes, save the file(s), bzr commit -m "something to describe" then bzr push lp:~name/loco-team-portal/something
<cjohnston> svwilliams may also be able to help you
<cprofitt> alright...
<cprofitt> I will check to ensure the files were saved
<cprofitt> ah.... I just did a pust cjohnston
<cprofitt> svwilliams: you here?
<cjohnston> you didnt commit?
<cprofitt> no...
<cprofitt> just did that now and re-pushing
<cjohnston> ok.. cool
<cjohnston> the other thing that I would say is, I probably wouldnt put urls into the commit message, but not a big deal afaik
<cprofitt> ok
<cprofitt> appreciate all the help
<svwilliams> hey cprofitt
<cjohnston> we do too
<svwilliams> sorry guys, wasn't paying attention
<cprofitt> hmm... my revision on LP still says 510 but the bzr command says 510
<cprofitt> alright... the about.html says 511
<cprofitt> and is updated now
<cprofitt> sorry about that earlier
<svwilliams> which bug is it cprofitt
<cprofitt> 892436
<cjohnston> svwilliams: im going to try to do your reviews tomorrow.. got stuck today with doing homework
<svwilliams> no worries cjohnston
<cprofitt> there are days I wish I could go back to school for RIT
<svwilliams> cprofitt, the commit looks good, but I can't review :-) so its all on cjohnston
<cjohnston> there are 365 days a year that i wish that i could be done with school
<cprofitt> svwilliams: cool.
<cjohnston> svwilliams: feel free to review..
<cjohnston> Tarmac just wont accept it until someone with commit access reviews it
<cprofitt> cjohnston: I just got side tracked by my dad who told me no future in computers
<svwilliams> ahh ok, I'll look it over then
<cprofitt> I wish I had not listened too him in 1985, but such is life
<cjohnston> but you doing reviews (and good reviews) will 1) make you learn quciker/more 2) help you gain our trust
<svwilliams> cjohnston, I wondered about this with our previous change of loco-directory to loco-team-porta
<cjohnston> svwilliams: yup
<svwilliams> do we need to change all of the internal items
<svwilliams> like loco_directory.db
<svwilliams> etc
<cjohnston> the only issue was that the team url hadnt been updated yet
<cjohnston> svwilliams: i havent decided yet..
<svwilliams> ok
<cjohnston> need to think about implications more
<svwilliams> yeah long term it can cause confusion
<svwilliams> short term, it could be alot of work
<cjohnston> cprofitt: inprogress = you are working on it, fix committed = merged into trunk, fix released = live
<cjohnston> svwilliams: yes, but also since we dont do the releases, and not totally sure how it would effect the code.
<svwilliams> back in a bit, I'll look it over cjohnston so I get used to doing reviews
<cjohnston> might be something we look at next uds
<svwilliams> ahh good point
<cjohnston> we have too much summit stuff to do this cycle
<cjohnston> im off to spend time with the boss
<cjohnston> g'nite
<svwilliams> g'nite
<cprofitt> svwilliams: so when I submit a merge proposal that would be in progress
<cprofitt> and when it is accepted that is committed?
<svwilliams> cprofitt, when you begin to work on it it is in progress
<svwilliams> then when you propose it for merge and someone with commit access accepts it
<svwilliams> the ticket automatically moves to fix committed
<cprofitt> ok
<svwilliams> so really you just mark it in progress
<svwilliams> and lp does the rest of the work
<cprofitt> night all
<doctormon> I'm forked the loco portal: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-design-website
<doctormon> The idea is to forge a website for designers, a lot of the same functions are needed.
<doctormon> So far I've gutted the code and converted two models.
<cjohnston> cool
<daker> doctormon, are you going to use django 1.3 or 1.1 ?
<cjohnston> daker: im working with IS on a timeframe for upgrading
<doctormon> daker: At this stage we can only use what you have already a transition is beyond our resources at this early stage.
<daker> cjohnston, doctormon ok
<cjohnston> johnoxton: did you get my email
<johnoxton> cjohnston. I did, and I am sorry I haven't responded yet. hugely busy right now but we will get to this, I promise! :)
<cjohnston> no problem. just wanted to make sure you got it
<johnoxton> cjohnston. I'll encourage rachelisking to share early and share often. I know she's done so very quick work on UI.
<cjohnston> :-)
<cjohnston> Awesome
<cprofitt> cjohnston: thanks again for the help last night
<cjohnston> cprofitt: thank you.. would love to have as much of your help as you will give us
<cprofitt> I will keep learning and contributing
<cprofitt> and blogging about it
<cprofitt> http://ftbeowulf.wordpress.com/2011/11/22/ubuntu-my-first-code-contribution/
<cprofitt> hopefully that can inspire some others to help
<cjohnston> :-)
<cjohnston> thats awesome
<cjohnston> nigelb: https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-team-portal/+bug/892436 any idea why it didnt update the bug status when tarmac merged it
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 892436 in loco-team-portal "Broken link on http://loco.ubuntu.com/about/ (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Medium,In progress]
 * cjohnston is spamming everone!! hehehe
<daker> cjohnston, 0.3.9 deployed ?
<cjohnston> no.. 0.3.9 created
<cjohnston> did i release it?
<daker> ah no no
<nigelb> cjohnston: if someone didn't do the branch -> bug via commandline, tarmac doesn't know about it.
<daker> nigelb, why ?
<nigelb> daker: Because its not meant to work that way.
<nigelb> I talked to dobey about it.
<nigelb> 20
<daker> nigel, so what you say is correct, bzr commit --fixes lp:#bug doesn't work the same way as you are linking the bug to branche from launchpad UI ?
<daker> so if what you say is correct*
<nigelb> Nope, right.
<nigelb> Because tarmac uses bzr's metadata, not launchpad's meta data.
<nigelb> When you do this on lp, nothing gets into bzr.
<daker> ah got it
<daker> i thought it was working with lp
<nigelb> No, this bit is all bzr.
<cprofitt> lol
<cprofitt> nigelb: should I manually mark that bug a diff. status?
<nigelb> cprofitt: Yeah, Fix Commited now that the fix is merged.
<cprofitt> done
<cprofitt> thanks
<mhall119> \/w 36
<nigelb> cprofitt: Thanks :)
<daker> mhall119, nigelb ?
<daker> <nigelb> 20
<daker> <mhall119> \/w 36
<daker> ???
<mhall119> irssi command gone bad
<nigelb> Yeah.
<daker> LoL
#ubuntu-website 2011-11-23
<svwilliams> any help with a little programming ... issue dealing in translation to python?
<svwilliams> wow that sounded better in my head then in text
<svwilliams> if x is none or ( y in x and z in x):
<svwilliams> it looks right .. sort of but I'm having trouble finding examples of compound statements in python
<svwilliams> I may not be looking in the right way or places
<doctormon> svwilliams: That looks right to me.
<cjohnston> svwilliams: im lookin at your agenda logs link
<cjohnston> im just not sure how intuitive it is
<pleia2> cjohnston: when you guys are doing dev work for loco.ubuntu.com do you have local installs that you test fixes on?
<cjohnston> pleia2: ya
<svwilliams> cjohnston, yeah I think we might want to look at the entire design
<svwilliams> because to put the full like adds clutter
<svwilliams> but that line is already pretty long
<cjohnston> svwilliams: im wondering about just a link that say "Log" or "IRC Log"
<cjohnston> czajkowski: im looking
<svwilliams> I had that at one point .. but then it was alot of text about alot of different things on one line
<cjohnston> or just linking the agenda item to the log?
<czajkowski> cjohnston: eh ?
<pleia2> cjohnston: is it hard to set up, or do I just check out the code and toss it at django?
<cjohnston> czajkowski: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1443/detail/  no idea why it didnt work for you
<cjohnston> pleia2: pretty much that
<cjohnston> czajkowski: the very first time I tried it it worked
<czajkowski> cjohnston: ahh
<pleia2> cjohnston: ok, thanks
<cjohnston> czajkowski: can you see if you can edit that one please?
<czajkowski> cjohnston: has my ability to create global events been removed?
<czajkowski> cjohnston: course
<cjohnston> shouldnt have
<cjohnston> czajkowski: if you had access to click add global jam, you should have access to submit a global jam
<cjohnston> the link doesnt appear if you dont have access
<czajkowski> cjohnston: grand
<cjohnston> czajkowski: ill double check my email to see if i got any errors
<czajkowski> hmm lp wont let me log in now
<cjohnston> LP or loco?
<cjohnston> czajkowski: interesting stat: 31590 people from 24 LoCos and 16 countries are participating in this event!
<czajkowski> right now in
<cjohnston> ?
<cjohnston> pleia2: are you wanting to dev?
<czajkowski> logged in but it's going soo slow
<cjohnston> czajkowski: hmm
<pleia2> cjohnston: I'm a recovering perl addict who is still learning python, I'm probably a couple months away from a commit but I'm exploring my project options :)
<cjohnston> we'd love to have you
<pleia2> and I really, really want team reports popping out of the loco team portal, and I figure the only way that'll happen is if I do it
<cjohnston> I got cprofitt his first bug fix the other day
<czajkowski> cjohnston: edited but it was slow as hell
<cjohnston> pleia2: that is probably true
<cjohnston> czajkowski: it seems fine on my system
<czajkowski> cjohnston: hmm
<cjohnston> i really dont know
<czajkowski> clicking links like past events takes about 20 seconds to load
<czajkowski> every other page I open on the net is fine
<czajkowski> just LTP is slow for me today at work and at hone
<czajkowski> *home
<czajkowski> I need to create Ubuntu hours for next year now
<cjohnston> past events is going to be slow until we figure out a fix
<cjohnston> we have two things that are going to help... but we need to seperate by year or something
<czajkowski> whats the issue ?
<czajkowski> ahh ok
<cjohnston> db queries
<cjohnston> trying to look up a gazillion events
<czajkowski> wondering should I update Ubuntu hour to extend for another year
<svwilliams> cjohnston, I'm at work right now ... I'll come up with something and maybe submit some images to the bug and we can go from there?
<czajkowski> we have The Ubuntu Hour and Ubuntu hour as past events
<cjohnston> czajkowski: we make a new one each year iirc
<czajkowski> hmm ok
<czajkowski> any reason why outta curioristy ?
<cjohnston> to get yearly stats and so that we dont have gazillions of ubuntu hours on the page.. just one years worth
<czajkowski> ok
<cjohnston> the dont disappear from the page after the event happens like the regular /events/ page does
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> grand
<cjohnston> :-)
<cjohnston> maybe name the new one Ubuntu Hour 2012 or something?
<czajkowski> cjohnston: same issue again
<czajkowski> just tried to create Ubuntu hour
<czajkowski> clicked submit
<czajkowski> and nada
<czajkowski> :/
<czajkowski> just having dinner
<czajkowski> back in 20
<cjohnston> k
<cjohnston> czajkowski: log out please and then back in
<czajkowski> cjohnston: ok
<czajkowski> cjohnston: ahh that worked
<czajkowski> what did you do
<cjohnston> nothing
<czajkowski> cjohnston: odd
#ubuntu-website 2011-11-26
<cjohnston> where is everyone... its like people think its a holiday or something
<cjohnston> look at all the code removal from summit https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/code-cleanup/+merge/83491
<cjohnston> 5 merge proposals... someone needs to get to work
#ubuntu-website 2012-11-19
<cjohnston> daker: how familiar are you with WSGIDaemonProcess?
<daker> cjohnston: do you get ?
<daker> what*
#ubuntu-website 2012-11-20
<mhall119> daker: cjohnston: Thank you both for all the work you put into Ubuntu web projects and the community
<daker> yw
#ubuntu-website 2012-11-22
<daker> cjohnston: anything about the summit mobile stuff you told me ?
<cjohnston> no.. ill ping
#ubuntu-website 2012-11-23
<cjohnston> daker: ping
<daker> cjohnston: yo
<cjohnston> daker: did you get the files for the schedule?
<daker> yes, but what i want to do is a separate mobile view s.u.c/m
<cjohnston> We would like it to be all one view that scales
<daker> it's really difficult :(
<daker> cjohnston: and doing it with responsive design will need a HUGE code refactoring, plus table and responsive desing don't work together :(
<daker> cjohnston: http://people.ubuntu.com/~daker/summit-mobile/index.html
<daker> and http://people.ubuntu.com/~daker/summit-mobile/details.html
<daker> mhall119: what do you think ?
<mhall119> daker: do you have a "show me all sessions on Monday"?
<daker> not yet, but are you ok with the concept ?
<mhall119> I haven't tried it on my phone yet, but I like the look and feel
<mhall119> can you build that and the desktop view into the same template?
<daker> i'll try
#ubuntu-website 2012-11-24
<mhall119> that was the hardest part of the current approach
<mhall119> maybe newz2000 will help us turn our boring old HTML into a mobile-ready webapp (hint, hint)
<daker> my approche is to add a /m where people can find the mobile view
<daker> but if we have to to the mobile & desktop view on the same code we need to add some kind of a mobile browser detection middleware
<daker> which will give us a is_mobile like the is_ajax attribute
<mhall119> yeah, not really ideal
<mhall119> is there a way to auto-magically forward mobile-users to the /m page?
<daker> yes!
<cjohnston> I don't like things seperated by track for a non 'track' page...
<daker> mhall119: yes you can with javascript
<cjohnston> IMO there is way too much scrolling
<daker> cjohnston: are you referring to what i have done ?
<cjohnston> daker: the two links you gave
<daker> those are just for test not the final work
<daker> here is my approche
<daker> people will have to go s.u.c
<cjohnston> I mean, IMO, if we can't have one view for all displays, then I don't mind the current agenda list views
<daker> if it's a mobile device and he would like to be redirected to /m, we will redirect him
<cjohnston> daker: I'm saying if the display screens in the hallway dont use the same code as desktop view and the mobile, then I like the current list view and just want to improve the current list view for mobile, and work on the hallway displays
<daker> cjohnston: sorry but what do you mean by "the current list view" ?
<daker> this http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-r/2012-10-30 ?
<cjohnston> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-r/2012-10-29/
<cjohnston> yes
<cjohnston> if http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-r/2012-10-29/ and a view like http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-r/2012-10-29/display can't be combine, then I dont care to redo http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-r/2012-10-29/, just improve it
<daker> cjohnston: just saw that the list view is responsive
<cjohnston> The whole point of the work Steve was doing was to make one view that worked for hallway displays, desktop/laptop, tablet, phone
<daker> first you have to remove render.py, don't use table and use divs instead
<cjohnston> render.py is going to be a seperate page that only admins have access to
<cjohnston> I don't see render.py ever going away, it's just the amount that it is used
<daker> ok
<daker> g'night
<cjohnston> gnite
<newz2000> hey mhall119, had a mega scrollback so if there's something you need, let me know, happy to help
<mhall119> newz2000: any help you can give to make summit.ubuntu.com rock on mobile devices would be much appreciated
<newz2000> mhall119: what page(s) are particularly tricky?
<cjohnston> heh.. newz2000 they are trying to get you in on Community work ;-)
<mhall119> daker was working on some new mobile-friendly layouts, but we're not sure the best way to integrate them seemlessly
<mhall119> cjohnston: gotta keep him involved somehow
<cjohnston> ;-)
<mhall119> might even get him to UDS again
<newz2000> :-) That'd be irony
<mhall119> :)
 * newz2000 goes to find his phone
<newz2000> well, the good news is, anything would be better than what you have now
<newz2000> actually, I've seen worse
<mhall119> it used to be worse
<newz2000> to make the links touch friendly on http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-r/ you need to put some padding around the <li>
<newz2000> oh, wife just got home from the store, gotta help her unpack
<mhall119> she went shopping today?  Crazy
<newz2000> mhall119: grocery shopping. :-) Definitely crazy.
<newz2000> She said the stores are actually pretty mellow. I guess it's late enough that everyone wore out and went home to bed.
<newz2000> #column-schedule li { margin: .3em 0; } seems to be more touch friendly
<newz2000> or maybe #column-schedule-inner li { … }
<newz2000> I wonder if there's a way to make the tool tips not show up on mobile when viewing this: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-r/2012-10-29/
<newz2000> because when you tap an event the tool tip flashes for a moment then goes away
<cjohnston> newz2000: I want to do that, yes
#ubuntu-website 2012-11-25
<daker> cjohnston: do you have a fresh summit db with some data ?
<cjohnston> daker: http://ubuntuone.com/3b3d1UNkSn3rL1R0dQtOon
<daker> cjohnston: question : can we use a separate templates for the mobile view ?
<daker> something like this :
<daker> if request.is_mobile:
<daker>    use mobile_tempate
<daker> else:
<daker>    use desktop_tempate
<nigelb> that will end up being hard to maintain.
<daker> why ?
<nigelb> because views will now have 2 templates.
<nigelb> If it's for say... schedule view only.
<nigelb> That's probably ok.
<daker> the problem here is that the user will be forced to download all the js/css files which they wont be used on the mobile
<daker> page
<nigelb> aha.
<nigelb> So, how about checking for that?
<nigelb> I'm sure there's a way to bundle that correctly.
<daker> i think Modernizr can do that
<daker> i mean with js
<nigelb> there's also probably some kind of minimzier django app that'll help.
<nigelb> I know something lik that exists for flask, so it should exist for js :)
#ubuntu-website 2016-11-24
<nottrobin> can anyone reproduce this issue? https://github.com/ubuntudesign/www.ubuntu.com/issues/1144 (cc. @webteam)
<Guest76191> nottrobin, replied in the issue
<antdillon> nottrobin, ^
#ubuntu-website 2016-11-25
<antdillon> nottrobin, https://github.com/ubuntudesign/cloud-vanilla-theme/blob/master/scss/modules/_links.scss
#ubuntu-website 2017-11-25
<oom> How can i include a html file in html? For example i want to create a separate html file, the main-menu and want them include in other hmtl files. So when i change the main-menu i don't have to do that for all pages. I don't want to use php. And is it possible with python?
